# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Phương pháp đọc sách và tiếp thu hiệu quả

## dangvanthao

*Là sinh viên bậc đại học và cao học, đôi khi bạn cảm thấy có quá nhiều tài liệu và sách giáo khoa phải đọc trong khi quỹ thời gian thì eo hẹp. Sự tiến bộ trong học tập của bạn phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào khả năng “tiêu thụ” hết số tài liệu này. Sau đây là một số gợi ý hữu ích giúp bạn nâng cao kỹ năng đọc bài của mình, nhanh và hiệu quả...

​1. Tạo sự tập trung cho chính mình bằng cách xem lướt qua bài đọc trước khi bạn thật sự ngồi đọc từng chữ:

Xem tựa đề bài đọc, các tiêu đề lớn nhỏ, những chỗ đánh dấu, in nghiêng hoặc in đậm.

Xem qua những hình vẽ hay minh họa, đồ thị hay biểu đồ.

Xem qua toàn bộ bài đọc bằng cách đọc đoạn đầu và đoạn cuối, lướt nhanh qua những câu đầu của từng đoạn trong bài (trường hợp sách giáo khoa về kinh tế thường có phần tóm tắt ở cuối mỗi chương cùng những thuật ngữ quan trọng).

Gấp sách lại và tự hỏi: ý chính của bài là gì, văn phong ra sao và mục đích của tác giả là gì?

Trả lời được những câu hỏi này sẽ phần nào giúp các bạn có được một ý tưởng khái quát về nội dung bài đọc, từ đó dễ tập trung hơn và bài đọc sẽ trở nên dễ nhớ hơn. 

2. Không đọc thành tiếng vì kiểu đọc này sẽ khiến bạn đọc chậm. Cố gắng xem việc đọc sách như thể đang ngắm một cảnh đẹp, hình dung một ý tưởng bao quát trong tâm trí thay vì chú ý đến từng viên đá dưới chân.

3. Đọc theo ý. Các nghiên cứu cho thấy khi đọc, mắt chúng ta luôn dừng sau những câu chữ trong một dòng. Số lần dừng của người đọc chậm nhiều hơn so với người đọc nhanh. Dừng nhiều lần không chỉ làm cho ta đọc chậm mà còn cản trở khả năng nắm bắt vấn đề, do ý nghĩa thường đi theo cả câu hay cụm từ thay vì từng chữ một. Hãy cố đọc theo những nhóm từ, đặc biệt đọc hết những câu hoàn chỉnh và những câu có tính bổ nghĩa.

4. Không nên đọc một câu nhiều lần. Đây là thói quen của người đọc kém. Thói quen “nhai lại” này thường làm tăng gấp đôi hoặc gấp ba thời gian đọc và cũng không cải thiện mức độ thông đạt. Tốt nhất là cố tập trung ngay từ lần đầu tiên, đó là lý do tại sao chúng ta có gợi ý thứ nhất.

5. Thay đổi tốc độ đọc nhằm thích ứng với độ khó và cách viết trong bài đọc. Người đọc kém luôn có tốc độ đọc chậm. Người đọc hiệu quả thường đọc nhanh phần dễ và chậm lại ở phần khó. Trong một bài đọc có đôi chỗ chúng ta phải đọc cẩn thận hơn những chỗ khác. Có những điều được viết ra không phải để đọc thoáng. Với những tài liệu pháp lý hay các bài viết khó thì cần phải đọc chậm. Những tài liệu dễ hơn như kinh tế hay báo chí thì ta có thể đọc nhanh.

Cuối cùng, bạn nên đọc những gợi ý này nhiều lần và biến chúng thành thói quen mỗi khi đọc sách.

Theo Tuổi Trẻ*

----------

